# TrueCrypt 7.1a ?

## ChrisJumper

Hat jemand von euch noch truecrypt-7.1a.tar.gz? Solange es noch eine Kopie gibt würde ich die gerne vorsichtshalber auf einem USB-Stick lagern. Auf der Offiziellen Seite gibt es ja angeblich nur noch das seltsame truecrypt 7.2.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Warnung-auf-offizieller-Seite-Truecrypt-ist-nicht-sicher-2211037.html

http://istruecryptauditedyet.com/

https://github.com/DrWhax/truecrypt-archive

Edit: Ah gefunden.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ist doch noch in portage also auch auf den gentoo mirrors.

MfG

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nein, man muss das Paket selber von der offiziellen Seite herunter laden und da ist es eben nicht mehr erhältlich. Nur noch die Version 7.2 welche auch wie im Artikel beschrieben teilweise weniger Funktionen bietet.

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge truecrypt
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> ...

 

Daher zeigte ich nur spontan Interesse an dieser Version. TrueCrypt selber habe ich zwar nicht im Einsatz. Aber bevor es keine Version oder Alternative mehr gibt wollte ich zumindest ein Backup haben.

Laut einem neuen Artikel hat der Entwickler wohl kein Interesse mehr an dem Projekt...:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Ende-von-Truecrypt-Entwickler-hat-angeblich-Interesse-verloren-2211228.html

----------

## fuchur

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Nein, man muss das Paket selber von der offiziellen Seite herunter laden und da ist es eben nicht mehr erhältlich. Nur noch die Version 7.2 welche auch wie im Artikel beschrieben teilweise weniger Funktionen bietet.
> 
>  *Quote:*    # emerge truecrypt
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Ok. Sorry hatte nur mit eix nachgeschaut

 *Quote:*   

> Laut einem neuen Artikel hat der Entwickler wohl kein Interesse mehr an dem Projekt...:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Ende-von-Truecrypt-Entwickler-hat-angeblich-Interesse-verloren-2211228.html

 

Nichts genaues weiß man nicht. Wenn man von irgend einer Behörde eine Pistole an den Kopf gehalten bekommt können sich die "Freizeitbeschäftigungen"

schon ändern, gab es schon öfter ....

MfG

----------

## tazinblack

Tja, sieht so aus, als ob die Cryptowars in eine neue Runde gehen.

Wieso wird so Zeugs nicht einfach auf europäischem Boden (weiter-)entwickelt?

Gibts denn hier kein KnowHow dafür?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Problematisch. Die wirklichen Urheber stehen unbekannt im Hintergrund. Ein möglicher Sprecher handelt aktuell fragwürdig. Will jemand Zeit in eine Codebasis investieren wenn nicht sicher ist ob später jemand mit einem Koffer voller Urheber-Beweise kommt und diese neue Entwicklung beklagt.

Vielleicht ist auch all das nur ein großer Bluff. Es ist seltsam. Den Code selbst würde ich noch nicht direkt als Unsicher bezeichnen. Er ist auch noch relativ offen und es lassen sich Probleme Patchen wenn welche gefunden werden.

Andererseits klingt die Position auch plausibel eine Warnung auszusprechen wenn man sich das Heartbleed Desaster anschaut. Nicht nur nach Ed. Sn., schon vorher gab es im Rahmen der Wikileaks Hinweise darauf wie gefährlich es sein kann wenn sich jemand auf Crypto-Software verlässt und diese dann doch ein Problem hat. Anders als auf der Offiziellen Seite halte ich Bitlocker aber eben nicht für eine Alternative. Somit das ich selbst nach einem Audit diese Software verwenden würde wenn ich eines der Features benötige oder unbedingt einen Plattform übergreifenden verschlüsselten Datenträger benötigen würde.

----------

## musv

Nun ja, bei Bitlocker kann man wohl M$ unterstellen, dass die NSA uneingeschränkten Zugriff darauf hat.

Im Heise-Forum (weiß nicht, wie ernst man die Trolle dort nehmen kann), hat sich mal jemand dazu geäußert, dass die NSA wohl größere Probleme mit Truecrypt hatte. D.h. das Knacken war wohl durchaus auch aufwendig für die. 

Mit entsprechender Macht ist dann wohl die einfachere Möglichkeit, einfach das Projekt zu beenden als es mit noch mehr Rechenkapazität knacken zu müssen. Truecrypt war wohl extrem einfach zu bedienen (hab's nie genutzt), lief plattformunabhängig und hatte auch sonst noch ein paar nette Vorteile. Ist klar, dass sowas gewissen Regierungsbehörden gegen den Strich geht. 

Sind aber alles nur Gerüchte. Die Wahrheit wird wohl nicht so einfach ans Licht kommen.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

http://www.golem.de/news/truecrypt-entwickler-haben-wohl-kein-interesse-mehr-1405-106831.html

à propos europäischer Boden:

http://truecrypt.ch/

<--

da scheint die Entwicklung weiter zu gehen

Weiters werden die Binaries (mit Prüfsummen) bei golem.de und heise.de gehostet, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere - zumindest die Quellen - auch unter heise.de

----------

